# http://www.familycar.com/موقع شامل عن السيارات بأنواعها



## سمير شربك (8 مارس 2010)

وجدت من المفيد طرح هذا الموقع بعد توسعي بالإطلاع به 
لما يحويه من أرشيف كامل صور وقطع وشرح عن كيفية عمل أي سيارة وشرح عن القطع 
وأرقامها والتكييف وووو
الرابط 
http://www.familycar.com/
أرجوا أن ينال الرضى


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (8 مارس 2010)

أخي العزيز سمير 
بارك الله فيك ، الموقع ممتاز ، فشكرا علي جهودك الصادقة.


----------



## العقاب الهرم (8 مارس 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> وجدت من المفيد طرح هذا الموقع بعد توسعي بالإطلاع به
> لما يحويه من أرشيف كامل صور وقطع وشرح عن كيفية عمل أي سيارة وشرح عن القطع
> وأرقامها والتكييف وووو
> الرابط
> ...



يعجز اللسان عن الشكر اخى سمير
دائما تاتى بما هو جديد


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (11 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
و جزاك خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ اخي سمير انه فعلا موقع اكثر من رائع


----------



## محمد 30 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيـــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## shadi-ayman (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا كثير


----------



## سمير شربك (19 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله بالمشرفين والمتميزين والأعضاء جميعا 
لهذا الكلام الجميل


----------



## rabee78 (23 أبريل 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------

